# baby tenrecs!



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

Sonja finally gave birth so I sneaked some snaps while she was out nomming her bugs - the joys of camera zooms :lol2:

She had four babies, but one was tiny and she rejected it and he didnt make it. But the three big babies look fat and wiggly!




























Mum with a mealwormy nose...









nomnomnom!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw! :flrt: How cute are they!! :flrt:


----------

